# Help with 67 Jack Stop



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello All,

I finally installed the last section of my trunk. The kit came with the bracket for the spare tire J bar hold and the correct jack stop, but it has taken me so long to do it, I have misplaced them. 

Now, I am looking to replace them. I can find the bracket for the J bar, but I can't find the right style of jack stop. They have the ones that are square and the end of the jack fits into it, but it doesn't look like my car had that style. 

I have attached a picture of the bracket I am talking about. Does anyone know of a source for this? If I can't find one, I can probably re-use the old one, but I did want to put a new one in. 

Thanks in advance. 

Dan


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You'll need to to salvage yours, Fabricate one or find a used as I do not think any of the vendors offer the retaining tab.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks GTOJUNIOR. Great picture. When I compare yours and mine, mine looks like it has been flattened and is installed in the opposite direction. I am pretty sure that mine is the original. Do you know if they were installed differently, maybe from different plants?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The most recent '67s to come through the shop (3) all had the tab in the same position so can't explain yours?


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I was able to get the correct jack stop tab and started to look at positioning it in the trunk. 

Can someone please post pictures of the jack properly installed?

I have seen the jack storage installation sticker and followed those directions, but it doesn’t seem to lay flat nor properly. When I put the bottom end of the jack into the recess at the tail of the trunk, is the jack supposed to rest on the raised portion surrounding the hold down bolt bracket?

See next post for picture.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Does this look correct?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks right to me, as long as it's resting along the raised portion for the J hood and the outer "bump" 
that's really the only way it will lay.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks GTOJUNIOR.


----------

